# Food Vacuum Bags



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've used well over 200 food vacuum bags from FoodVacBags,com and had really good luck with them, only a few failures. The bags are supposed to work on any FoodSaver-type vacuum machine.



FoodVacBags sells 6", 8", and 11" individual bags and bulk rolls at a bargin-basement price. For a number of years 6" vacuum bags were scarce and 6" rolls couldn't be found. FoodVacBags was one of the first companies to bring the 6" rolls back.

You can find the reasonably priced bags on eBay.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have had good luck with them also. A couple of hints for those that do use them is that if you are sealing a bag that has a piece of meat or something in it that is particularity juicy or bloody that may prevent the seal from sealing is to partially freeze the item in the bag before vacuuming and sealing it. Also for those messy kind of meats such as sausage or burger is to cut both ends out of a tin can and wash it then place the can into the bag and then push the meat or sausage through the can. It keeps the sealing surface nice clean and dry.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

We've gone from the foodsaver brand bags to cabelas style bags with a few other brands in between. For us, the air comes out of the cabelas bags better than the foodsaver brand bags. Plus it seems like the bags are a little more resistant to puncture from the shuffling in the freezer.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Critter said:


> I have had good luck with them also. A couple of hints for those that do use them is that if you are sealing a bag that has a piece of meat or something in it that is particularity juicy or bloody that may prevent the seal from sealing is to partially freeze the item in the bag before vacuuming and sealing it. Also for those messy kind of meats such as sausage or burger is to cut both ends out of a tin can and wash it then place the can into the bag and then push the meat or sausage through the can. It keeps the sealing surface nice clean and dry.


Thats a good tip Critter. Thanks! To keep a clean seal surface, I've always folded the top of the bag over on its self.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> I have had good luck with them also. A couple of hints for those that do use them is that if you are sealing a bag that has a piece of meat or something in it that is particularity juicy or bloody that may prevent the seal from sealing is to partially freeze the item in the bag before vacuuming and sealing it. Also for those messy kind of meats such as sausage or burger is to cut both ends out of a tin can and wash it then place the can into the bag and then push the meat or sausage through the can. It keeps the sealing surface nice clean and dry.


What my wife discovered was if you place a full length folded over strip of paper towel between the meat and the seal, it will soak up all of the juices as they are sucked towards the machine. Works great for us.

Also, we started buying the Ziploc brand bags instead of the Foodsaver brand bags due to cost and they have worked well for us so far. I'll have to check out the brand Goob uses.


----------

